# [Thunderbird & Google Calendar] Termine nur bei Bestätigung übernehmen



## Frezl (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

ich nutze schon seit geraumer Zeit Thunderbird mit dem Lightning-Plugin, um meine Termine zu verwalten. U. a. habe ich auch einen Google-Kalender eingebunden, die ich gemeinsam mit meinen Kommilitonen pflege.

Daraus ergibt sich aber folgendes Problem: Jeder schreibt die Termine, die er für wichtig hält, in diesen Kalender. Diese tauchen dann auch alle in meinem Lightning auf, werden mit meinem Handy synchronisiert etc., obwohl sie nicht immer relenvant für mich sind. So stehen z. B. viele Termine von Prüfungen drin, die ich gar nicht schreibe. Das müllt mein Lightning ziemlich zu.

Daher suche ich ein Plugin, das mir neue Termine aus Remote-Kalendern "vorlegt" und ich dann entscheiden kann, ob ich die in Lightning übernehmen will oder nicht.

In Lightning habe ich diese Funktion nicht gefunden und auch das Plugin "Provider for Google Calendar", was für das Bearbeiten der Google-Kalender nötig ist, kennt diese Funktion nicht.

Weiß jemand Rat? Würde mich sehr über einen Tipp freuen!

Viele Grüße
Frezl


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
warum legt dein Kollege nicht einfach einen neuen Kalender für die Termina an die euch beide betreffen und einen für seine Termin?
Man kann sich doch gleichzeitig in google mehrere Kalender anzeigen lassen. Es wäre also für deinen Kollegen kein Problem diese beiden zu teilen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Frezl (25. Juli 2012)

Durchaus eine gute Idee, aber leider sind die Gegebenheiten anders...

Der gemeinsame Kalender ist eine Art Terminsammlung von mehreren Kommilitonen, aus denen jeder die für ihn relevanten Termine ersehen kann. Die anderen wissen aber nicht, welche Termine ich für relevant halte und genauso ist es umgekehrt.

Um dem Drucheinander Einhalt zu gebieten, würde ich gerne die Termine, die für mich nicht relevant sind, ausblenden, ohne dass sie gleich ganz aus dem gemeinsamen Kalender verschwinden.


----------



## hela (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

im Thunderbird/Lightning kannst du ja auch mehrere Kalender anlegen. Vermutlich hast du die "Terminsammlung" deiner Kommilitonen in einem separaten Kalender abgelegt und nun brauchst du nur noch einen weiteren Kalender anlegen, den du z.B. "IRRELEVANT" nennst, und alle Termine, die dich nicht weiter interessieren, dorthin verschieben.


----------



## Frezl (28. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich sie dorthin verschiebe, verschwinden sie aber auch aus dem Google-Kalender (wir haben alle schreib/lese-Zugriff), was den anderen sicher nicht gefallen wird.

Ich hab schon über ne umgekehrte Lösung nachgedacht, dass ich die für mich relevanten Termine in einen lokalen Kalender kopiere und den Google-Kalender bei mir ausblende. Aber dann bekomm ich auch nicht mit, wenn sich in dem was ändert. Was mir also immer noch fehlt ist die Möglichkeit, dass mich Lightning auf Änderungen im Google-Kalender hinweist.


----------

